# Customs duty on Laptops\notebooks



## techx (Jun 23, 2008)

I plan to get a laptop from Dubai( U.A.E) while coming back to India for my vacation

But I am confused whether the customs people will interfere and make me pay the TAX for bringing the lappy to India. 

Is it true that they will charge the tax as the machine is being imported and expensive.

If they will make me pay I can drop the plan to buy the lappy form dubai and later purchase from india but I will have to bring it back to Dubai when I return from my vacation

If anyone here had any experience or chance of bringing a lappy to India from dubai
please help by giving ur suggestions 


Please help guys it is urgent


----------



## Pat (Jun 23, 2008)

One laptop per person is completely ok and you will not have to pay anything for it for sure


----------



## victor_rambo (Jun 23, 2008)

I am not sure but I think I heard this on this forum itself. If you are getting only 1 laptop, you may be spared from taxes and all that.


----------



## enticer86 (Jun 23, 2008)

See according to the Customs Act, 1962, one laptop per person is perfectly allowed. Two persons thus get exemption for 2 lappies.

Pls note that this exemption is on the basis of personal effects, ie, it is supposed that its meant fr ur personal use. That is why almost all things that can b counted as personal effects are exempt.

Also note, one can get two wristwatches, with the contention that both are meant for personal use- one for Indian time and one for lets say US time


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Jun 23, 2008)

One laptop to India is allowed. You will not be charged anything.

@enticer86: I bought 6-7 wristwatches for my relatives from USA and no one asked me anything at Delhi customs.


----------



## enticer86 (Jun 23, 2008)

digitized said:


> One laptop to India is allowed. You will not be charged anything.
> 
> @enticer86: I bought 6-7 wristwatches for my relatives from USA and no one asked me anything at Delhi customs.



Bro am talking legal stuff here


----------



## Pat (Jun 23, 2008)

Legally you are allowed to bring goods worth upto Rs. 25000 apart from a laptop!


----------



## victor_rambo (Jun 23, 2008)

^Pat, you meant upto 25K or more than 25K?


----------



## infra_red_dude (Jun 23, 2008)

techx said:


> I plan to get a laptop from Dubai( U.A.E) while coming back to India for my vacation
> 
> But I am confused whether the customs people will interfere and make me pay the TAX for bringing the lappy to India.
> 
> ...



Just declare at the customs that its for personal use. Don't get it packed. Carry it like you do everyday.


----------



## gopz (Jun 23, 2008)

One laptop per person is allowed as hand baggage and there will be no duty payable. But if you courier it from there then you will be charged around 30-40% as customs duty.


----------



## Pat (Jun 23, 2008)

rohan_shenoy said:


> ^Pat, you meant upto 25K or more than 25K?



No duty on goods for personal use upto 25k !


----------



## enticer86 (Jun 24, 2008)

Pat said:


> No duty on goods for personal use upto 25k !



That again depends on the country from which you are emmigrating. Also depends on time spent in that country. And the limit of 25k is for specific articles and things. Laptops can be said to constitute "personal effects" and thus one lappy per person is exempt.


----------



## Pat (Jun 24, 2008)

^^ AFAIK, its 25k plus a lappy per person irrespective of the country!!


----------



## infra_red_dude (Jun 24, 2008)

I think all this is confusing the thread starter! 

Dude, just get your laptop with you just like you carry it to school/office.


----------



## pritish_kul2 (Jun 24, 2008)

arrey....just claim it as ur personal


----------



## gopz (Jun 25, 2008)

ax3 said:


> cool ...... i may now tell my frd who`s on his way HERE .... thanx 4 the info .....


 
Yeah remember that he can carry just one laptop...if already has one with him (even is its an old one), then the customs duties will be payable for the new laptop


----------



## techx (Jun 27, 2008)

Actually u ppl r confusing me more

It is anyway clear that the lappy will cost more than 25K . It will  almost cross even 
40K. And will they allow us to carry lappy in our handbag as there is a rule that no one is allowed to carry a battery or such things in aircrafts( even batteries in toys has to be removed)

What if I carry the laptop back to U.A.E when I return. Wlll I have to pay again

Help me guys it is really important


----------



## Pat (Jun 27, 2008)

techx said:


> Actually u ppl r confusing me more
> 
> It is anyway clear that the lappy will cost more than 25K . It will  almost cross even
> 40K. And will they allow us to carry lappy in our handbag as there is a rule that no one is allowed to carry a battery or such things in aircrafts( even batteries in toys has to be removed)
> ...



Dude..its simple! I said 25K AND a laptop per person. You can safely carry it even in your laptop bag (laptop bags are allowed even if you have a handbag)! You do not have to pay anything!


----------



## gopz (Jun 29, 2008)

ax3 said:


> can lappy battery BLOW up a PLANE ???
> 
> cool .........



Two small AA batteries are sufficient to create a small bomb, a laptop battery is much more powerful.


----------



## pirates1323 (Jun 29, 2008)

thts kool... so we can buy from ebay(USA) and ther would be no probs at customs !?


----------



## enticer86 (Jun 29, 2008)

techx said:


> Actually u ppl r confusing me more
> 
> It is anyway clear that the lappy will cost more than 25K . It will  almost cross even
> 40K. And will they allow us to carry lappy in our handbag as there is a rule that no one is allowed to carry a battery or such things in aircrafts( even batteries in toys has to be removed)
> ...




Dude, its exempt. Whatever be the price etc. If anyone asks you to declare it, just tell them its "personal". One lappy per person is exempt.

ADDITIONALLY, you may get guds upto 25k

TIP: while coming from UAE, try getting some gold biscuits.


----------



## kumarmohit (Jun 29, 2008)

In that case it would be coz the laptop is being couriered. For laptop to be declared for your personal use, you have to be present with the machine in person!


----------



## FilledVoid (Jun 29, 2008)

Some customs officers also make it a point to seal it in your passport also if you plan on going back. in this case you would have to take the laptop with you when you go back.


----------



## Pat (Jun 29, 2008)

pirates1323 said:


> thts kool... so we can buy from ebay(USA) and ther would be no probs at customs !?



No..its only for people carrying in laptops for personal use!


----------



## techx (Jun 30, 2008)

FilledVoid said:


> Some customs officers also make it a point to seal it in your passport also if you plan on going back. in this case you would have to take the laptop with you when you go back.




It is sure that I will have to return back to U.A.E after the vacation. So will I have to face the problem again when I carry my lappy back here.

And r u ppl sure that laptops with battery inside will be allowed to be carried inside a plane. once when my uncle and family was undergoing the security clearance they were told to remove the battery from a toy carried by there baby before entering into  aircraft. That too 2AA. lappy batteries much much powerful .This is my first experience with these type of stuff. When I came here I did not even carry a cellphone with me.


----------



## infra_red_dude (Jun 30, 2008)

techx said:


> It is sure that I will have to return back to U.A.E after the vacation. So will I have to face the problem again when I carry my lappy back here.
> 
> And r u ppl sure that laptops with battery inside will be allowed to be carried inside a plane. once when my uncle and family was undergoing the security clearance they were told to remove the battery from a toy carried by there baby before entering into  aircraft. That too 2AA. lappy batteries much much powerful .This is my first experience with these type of stuff. When I came here I did not even carry a cellphone with me.


And how else do you think people work on their laptops or listen to their ipods during their flight? All those "external" batteries need to be removed.. not these... you are allowed "with" the battery!


----------



## techx (Jul 4, 2008)

infra_red_dude said:


> And how else do you think people work on their laptops or listen to their ipods during their flight? All those "external" batteries need to be removed.. not these... you are allowed "with" the battery!


 
Thank u man....
I was confused but it is OK now


----------

